# ada sand depth and amount



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

l * w * h / 175 = # 9L bags needed if I recall correctly.


----------



## mhossom (Nov 27, 2007)

That formula results in me needing almost 20 bags for my 120. Does that sound right?

I hope not. That would be $400 for substrate


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Are you referring to Aquasoil Powder as sand?

If you are, then ...

Aquasoil Powder comes in 9 liter bags and 3 liter bags.
9 liters is 549.2 cubic inches http://www.google.com/search?q=how+...us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=1&startPage=1
3 liters is 183.1 cubic inches http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...many+cubic+inches+are+in+3+liters&btnG=Search

I don't know the footprint of your 120g aquarium. Some are 60"L x 18"W for 1080 square inches and some are 48"L x 24"W for 1152 square inches.

Each inch of powder in an aquarium with a footprint of 60"L x 18"W needs 17.7 liters or approximately 2 x 9 liter bags.

Each inch of powder in an aquarium with a footprint of 48"L x 24"W needs 18.9 liters or approximately 2 x 9 liter bags.

Each bag of Aqua Soil- Amazonia II (9 liters) - Powder Type is $34.

Each inch of Powder for your aquarium is 2 x $34 or $68.

If you want around 3" of Powder depth in your 120g aquarium; you'll need 6 x 9 liter bags.

6 x 9 liter bags of Powder = $204.00



If you are referring to regular Aquasoil as sand; the # of bags will be the same, but the price is different. Aqua Soil - Amazonia II (9 liters)- Normal Type
is $26.

Each inch of depth with regular Amazonia in your aquarium is $52. 

Three inches of depth with regular Amazonia is 6 bags or $156.00.


----------



## mhossom (Nov 27, 2007)

Left C - thank you for that awesome break down. You have cleared up a great deal. I will probably go for the regular soil with a powder cap on it.

btw, my 120 is 48"L x 24"W. I like that extra 6 inches of depth for scaping.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I'd not use the powder.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## cdub1955 (Jan 25, 2008)

No I was talking about the actual ADA Bright Sand, not AquaSoil Normal or AquaSoil Powder. As I said in teh first post, I am trying to have a sand foreground and want to calculate the amount of sand to bring the depth to meet the AquaSoil in the back. 

Chris


----------



## cdub1955 (Jan 25, 2008)

Also, what would you recommend in terms of dept, front to back. The front would obviously be sand, but the back will be AquaSoil. I was thinking 1 inch in the front, sloping to 3 - 4 inches at the back?

Chris


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

cdub1955 said:


> Does anyone have any idea how much ADA sand is required to cover say 1 square foot to 3" depth? I want to use some sand in the foreground of the aquarium, but for the life of me i cannot see on their site how to caclulate amount to depth.
> 
> Chris


1 square foot to 3" depth = 432 cubic inches.

If you want to use sand, like silica sand, there's 432 cubic inches per 25 pounds. Here's a substrate calculator with silica sand:
http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html

I know that ADA's Decorative Sand comes in various size bags. They have 2, 2.6, 5.2, 8 and 15 kg bags. If this sand has a density similar to silica sand, there's 432 cubic inches per 55 kg.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

mhossom said:


> Left C - thank you for that awesome break down. You have cleared up a great deal. I will probably go for the regular soil with a powder cap on it.
> 
> btw, my 120 is 48"L x 24"W. I like that extra 6 inches of depth for scaping.


You're very welcome, mhossom.


----------

